# SawStop PCS175 with 36" T-Rail - 6 Month Review



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice review. Thanks for taking the time to write it up, and enjoy tour new saw!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have had mine for 4 years now … never a regret or a negative experience … love my saw!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice saw. If your wife doesn't value your fingers, you're definitely not doing something right


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

> Nice saw. If your wife doesn t value your fingers, you re definitely not doing something right
> 
> - AZWoody


She gave me the "ok" to buy it - i can't be doing something that…. wrong. When i pointed this out to her.. she did feel a Lil bad. it was cute.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice looking saw. Thanks for writing about it Matt. And thanks for actually taking the time to use the tool for a while and become familiar with it before you posted a review. Well done.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for your review. I've had mine for about 9 months and agree on every point. It is a precision machine…and quiet too.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

I got to say, this is a pretty good saw, very well built. I've used one for a couple of years at the local tech shop here in Detroit. I just don't like Gass' business practices such as making the federal government install his blade braking technology onto every other manufactures saw, among other things. I'm sure you guys have heard and read about the lawsuit from Osairio's lawyers and the CPSC rulings, so I won't go into detail here. Other than that, it's still a nice saw. Sorry for the rant; I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## BeamOH (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to provide a very helpful review. I've been trying to decide my next move (up) from a Rigid R4512, which is actually a pretty decent saw, especially considering the price. You review convince me to go the with SawStop.

Best to you!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> You review convince me to go the with SawStop.


You will not be sorry. SawStop builds a great tool!


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

> Thanks for your review. I ve had mine for about 9 months and agree on every point. It is a precision machine…and quiet too.
> 
> - ellen35





> Thanks for taking the time to provide a very helpful review. I ve been trying to decide my next move (up) from a Rigid R4512, which is actually a pretty decent saw, especially considering the price. You review convince me to go the with SawStop.
> 
> Best to you!
> 
> - BeamOH


Hey Beam!

I'm confident you'll be happy with the PCS. a few other items of note- if you think you want the mobile base- purchase it when purchasing the saw- you have to disassemble the saw to install it if adding after the fact. I purchased my dado insert and brake at time of purchase as well. It'll save you a trip if you already have an 8" dado.

When i bought it- it was recommended that about once a month you blow out the cabinet. dust can/will block full tilt and affect fully raising/lowering the blade. I've done this about every other month (hobby use) and do not see much getting blown out nor have had any trouble with either funcion. (infact- the adjustment wheels spin very smooth and free- overall. )

The manual that is included- is downloadable on the sawstop website; can't hurt to daydream a little. 

A very close friend of mine has a ridgid 4512- he is very happy with it- can i ask why the upgrade?

Lastly- forgive my spelling/punctuation- I'm on a phone. i wish you the best with your purchase!


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

> I got to say, this is a pretty good saw, very well built. I ve used one for a couple of years at the local tech shop here in Detroit. I just don t like Gass business practices such as making the federal government install his blade braking technology onto every other manufactures saw, among other things. I m sure you guys have heard and read about the lawsuit from Osairio s lawyers and the CPSC rulings, so I won t go into detail here. Other than that, it s still a nice saw. Sorry for the rant; I ll get off my soapbox now.
> 
> - Mip


The politics surrounding the owners of sawstop suck. At the end of the day, its a quality saw, with a great safety feature at a relatively competitive price point with other cabinet saws in its class. It met my needs and is one of my favorite things about my woodshop, it realky is a pleasure to use. My other favorite thing about my woodshop- there is no political discussion


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> The politics surrounding the owners of sawstop suck.


I think it is fair to point out that, to date, Gass's efforts to mandate hi invention on other saws have been unsuccessful.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Great review.

Yes, get the overarm dust guard! It is so easy to remove and re-install if it ever gets in the way, literally just seconds to swap with the riving knife or back again.

12/4 hardwood with the stock blade? That's a 40 tooth combo blade! Get a 24 tooth rip blade and you'll be even more impressed!


----------



## trevor7428 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm Thinking about purchasing this saw. I currently have a Delta (Lowes) 30" rip capacity. I've always thought if only my fence would go to 36", it would be perfect. So, I was planning on purchasing the 36" saw stop. After your review, you got me thinking should I just go to the 52"

Can someone with a 52" Fence, comment on how often they actually Rip/ Crosscut bigger than 36" 
Do you guys prefer 52" or would you rather save your precious shop space and just have the 36".

I don't know much about sawstop. What is bypass mode and what is this brake feature. I assume to just stops the blade really fast after you turn off the saw?

Thanks for the review


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> What is bypass mode and what is this brake feature. I assume to just stops the blade really fast after you turn off the saw?


No. The 'brake feature' slams an aluminum block into the blade when flesh is detected, drops the blade below the table, and shuts down the motor.

'Bypass mode' allows you bypass the 'brake feature' when you are cutting wet wood or wood that might trigger the braking system.


----------

